# looking for a 125 canopy plan..



## lurc22 (Jan 26, 2012)

i just got a steal on a 125 of craigslist.this tank will be a little project for me,(really no rush to get it up),the tank did not come with lids or lights, so my first project is to build a canopy with light fixture..are there any good plans out there?


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Here is a down and dirty canopy I made for my 125: 
http://aquaticfriendsunited.***************/t446-down-and-dirty-canopy


----------



## lurc22 (Jan 26, 2012)

thank for the reply,however i can open that link..


----------



## Z400 (Aug 3, 2009)

Must be a member to look at any of your progress or pictures on Aquatic Friends


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

oops.....


----------

